# which type of pets gets along with tiels & others with out fully bothering them?



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I made a deal with my gran of course one day about if I saved up and kept my room and birds clean if I could get another animal I am wondering on which ones get along with birds when they are out. I know I wouldn't beable to get another cat since we have 5 already 2 in the basement 3 out door and cats usually have an instinct to hunt birdsd as well as some dogs. Though, I did notice that my birds even when their in the cage does get afraid of my mothers dog sammy so me thinking on geting a dog in the future for my next pet if my deal is kept of course. 

I'd like to know what the rest of you have animal wise. I wouldn't beable to get a fish cause. they dont last long around me any ways.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

I have 3 cats in the house as well; we just keep an eye on Machi when she is out of her cage and keep the door to her room shut when we're not around as a precaution. Growing up, my family had a multitude of cats, guinea pigs, hamsters, chickens, fish, and a dog (along with our cockatiels). The tiels were kept in the kitchen. Cheeky, our male, was in love with our dog and used to try to fly to her and hitch a ride on her back. Oepu, the terrier, was terribly frightened of the tiels and wanted nothing to do with them. I'd say (though it may depend on the size of the dog) that a dog would probably be a good choice. I wonder how other dogs interact with tiels.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

shelagh said:


> I have 3 cats in the house as well; we just keep an eye on Machi when she is out of her cage and keep the door to her room shut when we're not around as a precaution. Growing up, my family had a multitude of cats, guinea pigs, hamsters, chickens, fish, and a dog (along with our cockatiels). The tiels were kept in the kitchen. Cheeky, our male, was in love with our dog and used to try to fly to her and hitch a ride on her back. Oepu, the terrier, was terribly frightened of the tiels and wanted nothing to do with them. I'd say (though it may depend on the size of the dog) that a dog would probably be a good choice. I wonder how other dogs interact with tiels.


 
Sammys a large dog their not afraid of medium sized ones they don't flip when he walks in the room.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i have currently 2 cats, getting a third next weekend. my boyfriend has chinchillas but my birds HATE them lol... ferret wouldnt be good as ferrets hunt birds. turtles can carry salmanella but would not bother birds (as long as they dont come in contact and that you wash hands after dealing with turtle...) ummm.... hedgehog, hamster, gerbil.... theyd be ok. rabbits carry something that can harm a bird if housed too close... chinchillas need large expensive cages (expect over 100 dollars for a minimum sized one) and need a lot of daily care... a lizard would be ok, so long as its not a bird hunter (like stick with a gecko or bearded dragon... something like that. avoid snakes and monitor lizards.) there's lots of options. i would say something easy to care for as well.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

note on the dog thing.

my dad has a husky--she attacks every animal in the house so cats and birds all live in my bedroom to keep them safe from the dog. dogs are iffy with birds. depends on breed, temperment, and personality. i personally wont deal with a dog with birds. and dogs are a LOT of work and need a lot of space and time, with that many pets, would you be able to meet those needs? they need to be let out, they chew things when young, they eat a lot, they MUST have shots (its law...), its a very time consuming pet. can you do this? im not saying dont, i just am saying, its up to you and how your life style works. i cant fit a dog into mine. im not much of a dog person--my dads dog ruined that. i dont particularly like her.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> i have currently 2 cats, getting a third next weekend. my boyfriend has chinchillas but my birds HATE them lol... ferret wouldnt be good as ferrets hunt birds. turtles can carry salmanella but would not bother birds (as long as they dont come in contact and that you wash hands after dealing with turtle...) ummm.... hedgehog, hamster, gerbil.... theyd be ok. rabbits carry something that can harm a bird if housed too close... chinchillas need large expensive cages (expect over 100 dollars for a minimum sized one) and need a lot of daily care... a lizard would be ok, so long as its not a bird hunter (like stick with a gecko or bearded dragon... something like that. avoid snakes and monitor lizards.) there's lots of options. i would say something easy to care for as well.


 
I've owned 2 lizards before, I* have to advoid snakes *any ways my gran has a *fear of them*. I know one thing I'd advoid getting as well a spyder, i'd prolly accidently kill it with my spyder fear. *laughs*


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lol im afraid of spiders too but i wont kill them unless theyre on me. i like tarantulas though. ive held one. theyre actually very soft and actually weigh something! theyre cool, i wouldnt mind one of them as a pet! but i dont think theyd be good with tiels anyways. they do have venom.... if they bit the tiels prolly not a good thing


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> lol im afraid of spiders too but i wont kill them unless theyre on me. i like tarantulas though. ive held one. theyre actually very soft and actually weigh something! theyre cool, i wouldnt mind one of them as a pet! but i dont think theyd be good with tiels anyways. they do have venom.... if they bit the tiels prolly not a good thing


 
True thats the other reason I wouldn't get a tarantula even a pet one. I'd be afraid to get bit by it. I once had 8 hampsters in one room 2 guinea pigs before not going down that road. you buy one guinea pig you gotta buy another with it. Otherwise if it's a female squeel squeel squeel. Had to buy jasmine a friend to shut her up it worked. if I went down the guinea pig road agian lol.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya males are the same with noise but cant be housed together as they fight. 
what about a rat? theyre cute, friendly, smart.... and theyd be good with a bird.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> ya males are the same with noise but cant be housed together as they fight.
> what about a rat? theyre cute, friendly, smart.... and theyd be good with a bird.


 
I've thought of that. I might get another guinia pig or a rat(if I can talk my gran into that) 

If I got a rabbit it'd have to be indoors my pets would have to be in the same room but all cages are spaced evenly I find spots for them *giggles*


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

what about another tiel? to keep sketch company in her cage? 3 is a crowd. this way she has a friend if pumpkin and ziva dont like her.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> what about another tiel? to keep sketch company in her cage? 3 is a crowd. this way she has a friend if pumpkin and ziva dont like her.


 
True ooo another male would be nice maybe. I'd have to buy a bigger cage least I'm saving starting to now. giggles.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> ya males are the same with noise but cant be housed together as they fight.
> what about a rat? theyre cute, friendly, smart.... and theyd be good with a bird.


I used to have a lovely little rat named Bligitz. He was so cuddly and wonderful; rats are very intelligent and social creatures, as are our tiels. Yet I'm uncertain as to whether or not he would have attacked a bird. I've read up that people have experienced birdie deaths at the paws of wild, home-invading rats, and it worries me to think of what a domestic might do as well. I'm sure the two pets could be compatibly kept apart from one another, but contact could be devastating.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Jynxstorm said:


> I've thought of that. I might get another guinia pig or a rat(if I can talk my gran into that)
> 
> If I got a rabbit it'd have to be indoors my pets would have to be in the same room but all cages are spaced evenly I find spots for them *giggles*


I have 4 indoor rabbits here is lucky and speedy


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> I have 4 indoor rabbits here is lucky and speedy
> View attachment 6135


aww do they get along with lucky? I might have my rabbit indoor if I got one. I'd have to argue with my gran on the indoor spot that is lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I dont trust these two with them, Baby and fatty









speedy and socks i do
here is socks when he was younger


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> I dont trust these two with them, Baby and fatty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
aww, so if I were to get a rabbit get one when their young perhaps? and your one on the left reminds me of my old rabbit I had.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My bf got baby when he was about 3-6 months old that was over 3 year ago from http://www.petsathome.com/ and i love him to bits, he dont have a cage as he sleeps in my bedroom with me and on my bed sometimes


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is my advice from experience..
I wouldn't get a turtle.. They all need VERY large tanks.. even if you get it the size a quarter.. it will grow to be close to the size of a vollyball. The minimum I heard is around 50 g. They also live a VERY long time.. around 30-35 years on average. They stink! So constant cleaning and AMAZING filtration is a must (which is very very $$$$). They also need UV lights, heaters, thermometers, landing dock, etc. 
I have one now and have had him for 10 years.. never getting another turtle again! I love him, but turtles are a lot of work. 
Plus, you do have to be careful with salmonella.. NOT all turtles have it..but it can be transfered by feeding raw foods, from the parents, or other turtles. Luckily, mine doesn't have it, but I wouldn't take any chances with other ones. Also, you have the danger of your bird flying into the heat lamp and getting burnt or drowning in the water.

Chinchillas NEED air conditioning. They seem to be fairly easy to care for and don't smell like hamsters or other rodents! They need large cages like mentioned before, a wheel (a GOOD one will cost you about $80), and multiple levels. You should try to avoid having any plastic in their cage and you should avoid wired levels.. soo you will need to make custom nontreated pine levels. They are also somewhat social, so sometimes it is better to have more than one. I feel bad for my girl as sometimes she crys but I can't get another one at the moment. I do let her run around the room every day though and give her a ton of scratches.
They are also not the most cuddly of pets. Most don't like to be held and just want to RUN!

Gerbils.. They also smell a lot less than hamsters and mice, need a smaller cage, but are also very social, so you should get more than one. They are fairly inexpensive.

Rats.. SMART SMART SMART! BUT they are dangerous to birds.. not only is their saliva filled with deadly bacteria, sometimes they like to take a little nip off of birds! They also need somewhat large cages, cage mates as they are social, and a wheel. Also fairly inexpensive pets aside from the initial costs of cages. They have very short lifespans of only a few years.

Bearded dragons.. Need large enclosures as they are very big lizards (about 40-50g). They also need UV lights and heat lamps. They require hot temperatures.. BUT god are they my most favorite lizards! If handled from a young age they LOVE LOVE LOVE human attention.. and sometimes you can even take them on walks. Such gentle and interesting creatures. Cricket costs due add up at 11 cents a pop! I would recommend bulk ordering from a website.. but the downside is, crickets are LOUD and smell.

Leopard geckos..great pets especially if socialized. Very gentle and usually don't mind being held. Inexpensive aside from crickets and mealies (but eat A LOT less than beardies).. you can also keep one in a 10g tank.. but they need a heatlamp. Don't need a UV bulb as they are nocturnal.

Anoles.. small lizards, shouldn't be held often, can be kept in a 10 g tank. They MIGHT need some kind of heat source depending on your house temps, but not as hot as the desert lizards above. They are fast critters that jump and run and are interesting to watch.

Frogs.. can be kept in smaller enclousures.. need a humid environment.. MIGHT need heatlamp. Shouldn't be held often, but depending on species, fairly easy to keep and maintain.

Dogs...need A LOT of attention, can't go on vacations often, very expensive to maintain and get veterinary care. MUST be spayed or nuetered (no one wants to contribute to the already overcrowded kill shelters). I love dogs, but they are like having a child.. especially a puppy.

Cat.. also require fairly expensive vetinary care. Must be spayed (about 70% of cats in shelters are KILLED while plenty more live on the street). Easier to care for than dogs.

Rabbits.. can be potty trained! Require time out and can be cuddly.. but do they poop A LOT!

Another bird? Parakeet.. cockatiels.. conure?! You know birds are addicting!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree rabbits do poop alot but if you stick to one bunny its easy to train them like my baby but my other 3 are litter trained aswell but they poop when all excited lol They do eat their own poop which is a blessing, they act like little puppys


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> They do eat their own poop which is a blessing


I wouldn't feel blessed to eat my own excrement, lol.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> I agree rabbits do poop alot but if you stick to one bunny its easy to train them like my baby but my other 3 are litter trained aswell but they poop when all excited lol They do eat their own poop which is a blessing, they act like little puppys


 
True the type of lizard I had was an Anoles my first one i WON FROM a fair. I also had hermit crabs too. 

I might either get 1 rabbit and the one blak and white one you have lperry i had one named buggs. same color. soft and cuddly. sept he was kept outside. He only wanted to be held and cuddled when HE wanted to be lol.

I might either go bird or rabbit.

If I did bird I would do

Conure, *indian ring neck* parakeet for my 3rd parakeet. Maybe another tiel (male) or a cockatoo. I'd go with a talking bird.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

If it was me i would get another tiel, i love a cockatoo or grey but my home wouldnt be suitable as its a one bedroom at the minute
Another reason why i wont get one, i be scared to get attacked lol so if i did it had to be a baby, think 4 bunnys 2 tiels and budgie is enough for now


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> If it was me i would get another tiel, i love a cockatoo or grey but my home wouldnt be suitable as its a one bedroom at the minute
> Another reason why i wont get one, i be scared to get attacked lol so if i did it had to be a baby, think 4 bunnys 2 tiels and budgie is enough for now


 
I'd have to find this one place but this one place I found in ohio once which it's about 1 hour away from us i forget where I have to find it of course but, i'd prolly get my keet or too or next bird from there depending which I'd want less if the store where I got ziva, my 2 budgies and sketch from has the certain ones I'm after. even if they have a cute conure no matter if its dusk or what not. but, course after I get my next pet it will have to be when my rooms completely clean for so many months lol.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I dont think i will get another budgie again as iv been with budgies all my life and they dont live that long, which its heart breaking


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> I dont think i will get another budgie again as iv been with budgies all my life and they dont live that long, which its heart breaking


same. HERE i have 2 budgies at the moment.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have one now since my dobby died last week and tweety is taking it really bad


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> I have one now since my dobby died last week and tweety is taking it really bad


 aww*hugs for tweety*

The place I sent you lperry where I'm planing on getting my next bird from if I chose indian ring neck, a too, or a conure I'd go in person instead of asking over the phone since it is an actual bird pet store in ohio too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I wish i lived near there i wouldn't leave lol


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> I wish i lived near there i wouldn't leave lol


 
hehe, same i live in pennsylvania but since ohio's right next door it's not that far from me.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

What place in Ohio? I've researched some places in the Cleveland/Akron area. There seem to be many avi-enthusiasts in NE Ohio, from what I've seen...


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I wouldn't get a cockatoo as they are VERY loud and produce more dander than cockatiels so having it in your room wouldn't be a good idea. It also needs a VERY VERY large cage and a lot of attention or you could get behavior problems like plucking, biting, or screaming.
I dooo love how cuddly they are though!

I would definitely go with a gcc.. I want one so bad! They aren't as loud and are so funny.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

Cheryl said:


> I wouldn't get a cockatoo as they are VERY loud and produce more dander than cockatiels so having it in your room wouldn't be a good idea. It also needs a VERY VERY large cage and a lot of attention or you could get behavior problems like plucking, biting, or screaming.
> I dooo love how cuddly they are though!
> 
> I would definitely go with a gcc.. I want one so bad! They aren't as loud and are so funny.


 
cheryl what does gcc? stand for? having a blond moment.


----------



## keivan (Apr 29, 2010)

Jynxstorm said:


> cheryl what does gcc? stand for? having a blond moment.


gcc stands for : green cheeked conure
And your gran won't happy when she hears a cockatoo scream.her brain will Blow Up


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

keivan said:


> gcc stands for : green cheeked conure
> And your gran won't happy when she hears a cockatoo scream.her brain will Blow Up



Lol iv herd them on youtube and they seem to be loud, here is one http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxUo2YZorNY poor nana i just wanted to pick her up and give her a cuddle lol 
If i had a bigger place i dont think this would put me off at all


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

keivan said:


> gcc stands for : green cheeked conure
> And your gran won't happy when she hears a cockatoo scream.her brain will Blow Up


 You haven't heard my male tiel when I leave the room, her rooms accross from mine when I leave the room he Screaches each time I leave my room.

I think I might go with an indian ring neck or conure or tiel. though, I'd get another male, I want another flirty boy. When pumpkins not in the mood for flirting lol,


----------



## Jessica E (Aug 4, 2010)

love my GC, she is the sweetest bird. She is more snuggly then my tiels, she loves to sleep in the collar of my shirts. One of the perks is she is quiet, much quiter then Nero my boy tiel. Senegels are also cool, but they can very "one person birds". They are also quiet. I have heard that IRNs can be very busy type birds but I dont have very much experiance with them.


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi, I have two tiels, one very old budgie, one goffin cockatoo, three house rabbits, one dog (retriever mix), one small snake (hog nose) and fish. This is not much compare to what I had in the past (I have lost several pets over the last couple of years to old age). I live in a house but it is a small house. I find it that you can keep all types of pets in the same home as long as you understand their behavior, know what their needs are and are careful. However the more different types of pets you have the more complicated it gets and the harder it is to keep everyone happy. A lot of it depends on individual personalities of the pets. I had three cats and they all were fine with the birds. I had two dogs and never had any problems. The dog we have now we just adopted in September. I have gone to the humane society many times and got to know several dogs before i found the one I felt would be good with all the pets, and she is. My cockatoo can be aggressive with all the other animals but he is not too bad, I just have to be careful because on most days he is okay but sometimes he gets the urge to kill everyone. The animals which are the most likely to be safe with tiels are the herbivores such as rabbits and guinea pigs since they have no hunting instincts but there are always exceptions and some can be aggressive (they can be territorial). Personal I would love to get a green cheek conure or a linnie. I love how IRN look but I have known a few and I found them very loud. Bunnies are great and in your case a bunny might be a good choice.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Unless its






baby lol
He is scared of the birds when they flock call lol he runs the other way, He only gets along with his daughter, his 2 sons always fight with him so he is bedroom bound lol 24/7. He only come out of bedroom in morning and walk past other bunnys and say ha ha im free  this time you can hear them stamping their feet while im getting ready for work. I trust baby 0% with the birds and never leave him alone in same room as them when they out, even when i go and use the little girls room. I do trust him 100% with wires on the floor as i charge my mobile up, he has learned not to chew wires, wallpaper







what do you think?


----------

